# Amano Shrimp prices



## Harry H (10 Nov 2018)

I went to get some Amanos today from my LFS, they asked £6.50 each!  They they were tiny as well. I remember getting 10 for £20 6 months ago. I just checked ebay, and shocked to see same. Whats going on? Is the supply limited in UK?


----------



## Zeus. (10 Nov 2018)

Well I only pay £2.00 each same as for RCS but I do buy in bulk. I just asked at my LFS how many do I have to buy to get the best price. So we agreed minimum order of 10 gets me £2.00 each  the list price is £3.50 I think at LFS.  If you dont ask they wont offer, but £6.50 is a bit steep IMO


----------



## Daneland (10 Nov 2018)

http://www.tropco.co.uk/yamato-shrimp-small-p-2342.html


----------



## Harry H (10 Nov 2018)

Daneland said:


> http://www.tropco.co.uk/yamato-shrimp-small-p-2342.html



£5 each for 10, including delivery, at least cheaper than LSF, and adult size. Thanks!


----------



## Daneland (10 Nov 2018)

Harry H said:


> £5 each for 10, including delivery, at least cheaper than LSF, and adult size. Thanks!


I never paid more than £3.50. http://www.petsathome.com/ sells it around £3.50. Added Tropco's online link just in case...


----------



## alto (11 Nov 2018)

Amano shrimp prices began to increase significantly last year and have held steady at the higher costs
I suspect initially shops were subsidizing Amano shrimp sales with other livestock sales but as time goes on this makes less and less business sense

Another issue with “Amano” shrimp shipments is delivery of miscellaneous species - some are decent algae crew, others less so (at least one species is quite aggressive) ... now suppliers are charging even more for “true” “Amano” shrimp - except the last shipment was again some other species ... obviously wild caught with impressive jump & evasive skills 

Note that buying small shrimp ensures juvenile stock rather than unknown age (including elderly adults ... most shrimp species list a 1-3 yr lifespan)
Young shrimp tend to ship better, and adjust better to changing environments


----------



## BubblingUnder (11 Nov 2018)

5 for £15 at my LFS, medium size......


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (12 Nov 2018)

I think my LFS sells them for £3.99


----------



## Harry H (12 Nov 2018)

I bought some from pets at home yesterday, they were 2 for £7, medium sized, ended up buying 8 in total.


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Nov 2018)

I noticed prices rising as well, and very often for midget species which may bear a superficial resemblance to true Amano shrimp, but which I strongly suspect are not.
Either way, I usually try to do what @Zeus. does and buy a few more to get the price down; it often works.


----------



## fishbro (15 Nov 2018)

5 for £15 near me, but fairly small to medium size. I think mine may have ended up as an expensive snack for my fat greedy mollies  Does anyone know where I can get large ones from?


----------



## J@mes (16 Nov 2018)

The pets at home near me has an assortment of size Amano. They said the small ones are juvenile. The bigger ones are in the tropical section at 26 degrees and they have freshwater at 21 with a noticeable difference in activity. 2 for 7 or £3.99 each in that shop.


----------



## BubblingUnder (16 Nov 2018)

fishbro said:


> mine may have ended up as an expensive snack for my fat greedy mollies  Does anyone know where I can get large ones from?


They seem to appear randomly, just keep looking or ask your LFS for a special order. Are you sure they were medium sized ? I bought medium sized ones to stop my discus from eating them I'm surprised that mollies can handle them.


----------



## fishbro (16 Nov 2018)

BubblingUnder said:


> They seem to appear randomly, just keep looking or ask your LFS for a special order. Are you sure they were medium sized ? I bought medium sized ones to stop my discus from eating them I'm surprised that mollies can handle them.



Well I got 5, 2 were larger and 3 were smaller. I often see the larger ones hanging about on the spray bar, but the others are nowhere to be seen! My mollies will try to eat ANYTHING. They are greedier than the goldfish I used to keep previously (and that's saying something). If I ever add new fish to the tank I have to distract them with some food at the other end otherwise they try and eat the new fish (even if the new fish are bigger!)


----------



## Mihai Varban (16 Nov 2018)

Last summer there were no amanos because of a monsoon where they farm/capture them.  maybe something similar happened now?


----------



## alanchown (13 Dec 2018)

I bought some at the weekend at maidenhead Aquatics and paid £17 for 6. The chap did tell me he wouldn't have any more for a while as they are seasonal- perhaps its wrong time of year?


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Dec 2018)

Could be...
As an aside I fished the ones I had out of my tank when I stripped it down, hadn't seen them since I put them in several months since.
I suppose they bear a passing resemblance to Amanos, but they have become dark brown in colour, maybe due to a diet of rotting wood...


----------



## mooncake (24 Dec 2018)

I bought some this weekend at the Aquatic Design Centre in London. £3.00 each there, although got 6 for the price of 5 (and saw there were actually 7 in the bag once we got home ). Didn't seem too bad a price considering how expensive I've seen them for sale elsewhere.

These shrimp are sprightly! Tipped them into a net after acclimating them, to get shot of the shop water and one propelled himself through the air, hit the wall and fell down the back of the cabinet. We managed to gently nudge him out with a paintbrush, plopped him into the tank and he's as happy as Larry as far as I can see.

Still a little worried I'm going to wake up with one tickling my face, after having escaped though. We've got a makeshift cover but I suppose it's not impossible for them to get out of the tiny gap around where the pipes enter if they were really determined. Fingers crossed they stay put.


----------

